# Brantley / Glynn Counties



## chambers270 (Nov 10, 2005)

Just wondering how some of the local clubs are doing. Ours has taken 9 deer so far. I heard they did good at the Paulks Pasture WMA hunt to, anybody go out there? I went to Dixon Memorial WMA today and they killed a few, one that was 180lbs 8 pointer that was 16 1/4 wide!


----------



## whitetailaddict (Nov 15, 2005)

our club has only killed 8 deer dog hunting. 6 does and 2 bucks. and only 4 bucks still hunting. i sure hope this cooler weather that is coming helps things out.


----------

